# Advice needed.



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm looking for advice and this might be the totally wrong place ( cause you are all just like me!!). I want to hatch chicks (silkies) just for the fun of it. I would only be able to keep two hens and I'd have to get rid of the rest on Craigslist. Do you think it is irresponsible to hatch babies knowing I won't be able to keep them? All opinions are welcome and I have a thick skin so don't worry about offending. 

-jen


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that! I just put an ad on Craigslist an they find homes easily.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

no its not wrong. chickens are turning into a big hobby and craigslist is where i got almost all of mine. i think its a good idea.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks . Really wanted to move forward with it - but always felt a little guilty. I will give it a shot!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

And then you can mysteriously send me one to my house just like the stork. Gee honey, I have no idea where that really fluffy one came from? Maybe its a stray that found its way here????


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

All my extras will be given a map to your house. .


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

7chicks said:


> And then you can mysteriously send me one to my house just like the stork. Gee honey, I have no idea where that really fluffy one came from? Maybe its a stray that found its way here????


It followed me home, can I keep it _pleeeaaaaseeee?_

Go to your local feed store and put up a flier that you have chicks for sale. That is, when you have chicks for sale. Sometimes, a feed store will sell chicks for you, for a small price. That way, you don't have creepies from Craigslist at your house.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Good idea. I just ordered seven - hubby not too happy but I told him I'd be lucky if any hatched and he should just think of it as a science experiment.


----------



## jessnshan (Feb 4, 2013)

jen3910 said:


> I'm looking for advice and this might be the totally wrong place ( cause you are all just like me!!). I want to hatch chicks (silkies) just for the fun of it. I would only be able to keep two hens and I'd have to get rid of the rest on Craigslist. Do you think it is irresponsible to hatch babies knowing I won't be able to keep them? All opinions are welcome and I have a thick skin so don't worry about offending.
> 
> -jen[/QUOTE ]
> I see two possible issues one silkies are not easily sexed as hatchlings and can take several months to determine the sex of the silkies. Second if you have never incubated eggs before there are a few things you need to do before you get the eggs to incubate them to ensure they hatch. First is incubator set-up ensuring it will maintain the proper temp and humidity throughout the incubating period and that requires test run with storebought eggs just for a couple days. When I incubated my first set of eggs many years ago I made that mistake and had zero hatch. it was rather disappointing for me. I recommend a little research on the subject if this is your first attempt.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> Good idea. I just ordered seven - hubby not too happy but I told him I'd be lucky if any hatched and he should just think of it as a science experiment.


Yes, all for science! I love that one, may have to remember that one


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

They are shipping today! I'm so excited . This is what I'm going to convert into my incubator. Just had to move a few cookbooks. I have a temp and humidity sensor and will put plastic or plexiglass over window and a small bulb for heat. Only have a few days to work out the kinks.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

In fact, I love incubating soooooo much, i put an ad Craigslist to incubate for other people for some extra money. I have 17 chicks and 5 ducklings going to their new home tonight!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nothing wrong with that all. if people didnt do it people like me wouldnt have any chickens.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> They are shipping today! I'm so excited . This is what I'm going to convert into my incubator. Just had to move a few cookbooks. I have a temp and humidity sensor and will put plastic or plexiglass over window and a small bulb for heat. Only have a few days to work out the kinks.


Nice looking. When I added the bulb, I actually got an outlook kit that has 2 sockets on it, this way if one bulb goes out, there will still be heat from the second. I put two 75 watt bulbs in. So far, perfect temp, feb 15th will be my first experimental hatch date....I also added some of the hard board insulation with "metal" facing to insulate. Before I put that in, I caulked all the seams of the wood, then taped all the seams of the insulation. Good luck.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Stupid autocorrect... "Outdoor" not "outlook"


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I've got it in test mode now. 100.6 and 44% humidity. Holding nice and steady. The eggs are due tomorrow. I have two bulbs - one that is always on and keeps the temp around 100 and another that triggers at 99. I have a computer fan going and a couple ventilation holes. I've been able to change the humidity level pretty easily by increasing water surface area. Tomorrow if we are still running a bit warm i will add another ventilation hole. Gave up on the shelf idea and went with a plastic tote insulated with various things. Spent less than ten bucks on parts. .


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Go go go!.............


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Eggs came today - they are beautiful - I'm so excited!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That truly are beautiful.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're so precious eqstrnathlete! Going to have some very happy owners!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

eqstrnathlete said:


> In fact, I love incubating soooooo much, i put an ad Craigslist to incubate for other people for some extra money. I have 17 chicks and 5 ducklings going to their new home tonight!


What type of incubator do you use?
Love the babies !


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Right now I just use a Hova Bator 6020 model. I got it off CL. But I think when I get my taxes back I am going to upgrade to a cabinet model. I think my $20 Bator has given me my money's worth!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

They've been cooking for almost two days now. I have my OCD turning weighing and candeling chart - and each egg is numbered 1-7 Can't wait til the first candeling. Oh how I hope I get a couple chicks! It's a bit stressful having tiny lives dependent on me. 

And just for fun- went skiing today. It was beautiful!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

send those free silkie babies up to new hampshire

Franky you want to split em with me ???


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I candled yesterday and saw a few veins! Was supposed to wait til tomorrow couldn't help myself . 

Piglet my older sis lives in Nashua and she thinks I'm a nut in a sisterly kinda way. Told her the extras were headed to her daughter who is 11 (joking) Hahahha. Think it would be funny but her daughter would love it. Sis would probably fly out and knock me!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> I candled yesterday and saw a few veins! Was supposed to wait til tomorrow couldn't help myself .
> 
> Piglet my older sis lives in Nashua and she thinks I'm a nut in a sisterly kinda way. Told her the extras were headed to her daughter who is 11 (joking) Hahahha. Think it would be funny but her daughter would love it. Sis would probably fly out and knock me!!


Nashua is about an hour & 1/2 south.
your sister would love the fresh eggs once the hens got some size to them. she would forget all about those yucky store bought eggs


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

piglett said:


> send those free silkie babies up to new hampshire
> 
> Franky you want to split em with me ???


Yup! I think we could be game!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Is this a blood ring? Most of my eggs look like the are duds. There is one that I am calling a maybe and then there is this one that I think is dead. I would think at a week I would be seeing something definitive.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> Is this a blood ring? Most of my eggs look like the are duds. There is one that I am calling a maybe and then there is this one that I think is dead. I would think at a week I would be seeing something definitive.


Those have been in for a week? If so it doesn't look promising. You should see something like this at around a week.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not seeing anything like that. No vein structure at all really. There are some that seem completely clear and I'm going to crack them tomorrow to see what's happening. On the others I've seen hints of veins but the dark areas seem to be getting bigger so I'm not giving up hope yet. But realistically I think it's a long shot that I will get anything.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't think going to Craigslist to sell ur chicks is bad at all


----------

